# What the best Carmina Burana medieval work (non Carl Orff related)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard one great Carmina Burana from clemencic consort it's expensive but i think it's one of the best there is, this is a double cd of course.Than there is the brilliant and naxos version, the first one i did not heard so far so i can't judge it's less expensive like 7.99$ for two cd but i dont think it's up to the level of clemencic consort.What about the naxos version well i did not like it, not that i hated it but i did not find it outstanding.

What are you favorite medieval carmina burana codex, did you heard the brilliant effort or the naxos
what about clemencic consort is it fantastic or what, this is my verdict on this works.

So i order the clemencic consort version of this, i wont regret it.

:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure which 2cd edition you have of the Clemencic Consort, but there were originally five lps in their series. To get all the material they recorded you may need to trawl the secondhand vinyl bins.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I heard one great Carmina Burana from clemencic consort it's expensive but i think it's one of the best there is, this is a double cd of course.Than there is the brilliant and naxos version, the first one i did not heard so far so i can't judge it's less expensive like 7.99$ for two cd but i dont think it's up to the level of clemencic consort.What about the naxos version well i did not like it, not that i hated it but i did not find it outstanding.
> 
> What are you favorite medieval carmina burana codex, did you heard the brilliant effort or the naxos
> what about clemencic consort is it fantastic or what, this is my verdict on this works.
> ...


Ensemble Organum recorded just the religious music, it is well worth seeking out. For the secular music, Studio Der Frühen Musik is as always great fun.

Clemencic uses instruments in a really distinctive way. You may like, you may not.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Other than the above mentioned:

Do not forget Pickett's 4 CD set.

Other interesting recordings:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Eloquentia/EL1127

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Arts/475112

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Apex/2564620842

And Clemencic made a newer one for Oehms:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Oehms/OC635


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

SimonNZ said:


> I'm not sure which 2cd edition you have of the Clemencic Consort, but there were originally five lps in their series. To get all the material they recorded you may need to trawl the secondhand vinyl bins.


I once owned all five LPs. They had very short playing time. When the 3CD HM set was released (I think somewhere in the 1990es -see my references below), I compared the recordings, and as far as I recall, all the material was included on the CDs.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´d try and wait for a good price of the Clemencic set, and enjoy it on you-tube until then ;-).


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> I´d try and wait for a good price of the Clemencic set, and enjoy it on you-tube until then ;-).


There are some reasonable offers here:

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-list...1737&sr=8-3&keywords=clemencic+carmina+burana

and here:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B000027P26/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

1 CD and 24 pieces from the set will be cheap,
for example 
https://www.jpc.de/s/burana+clemencic


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> 1 CD and 24 pieces from the set will be cheap,
> for example
> https://www.jpc.de/s/burana+clemencic


But the Oehms CD with 24 pieces is a new recording and not identical with the HM set.
Idally one should own both the HM 3 CD set and the Oehms recording.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

True, I didn´t see that the Oehms was a new one. They are probably quite different, though titles reappear.

JPCs HM budget 1 CD is of course from the old set.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Highly recommend by music lovers all over the world :tiphat:


----------

